# Mac Support - Garmin Training Center NOW AVAILABLE



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

It's here Mac users!

Garmin is distributing copies of *Training Center for Mac* at the Macworld Conference and Expo from January 8 -12.

Training Center for Mac downloads will be available for free in late January on the Garmin site.

See this link: http://www.garmin.com/pressroom/corporate/122906.html

Here are some screenshots: http://garmin.blogs.com/my_weblog/2007/01/chets_corner_ma.html


----------



## Chris130 (Mar 28, 2005)

GEO,

Any buzz in the grapevine about further Mac support from Garmin (MapSource, etc)?

Thanks, Chris


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

It's only a matter of time now, IMHO.


----------



## rocky rode (Jul 13, 2005)

*eTrex ?*

From Garmin's site:

>>Mac OS X version 10.4 "Tiger" users will now be able to download information directly from their Forerunner or Edge fitness device to the Garmin Training Center software. <<

It doesn't mention those of us who use an eTrex Vista cx. Hopefully it will work across the whole line, anyone know? It seems motionbased is not compatible with eTrex. Thanks Geoman and please keep us updated.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

No, don't know much yet. Hang in there!

BTW, I expect MB is compatible with the eTrex lineup. What have you tried?


----------



## rocky rode (Jul 13, 2005)

*Still learnin'*



GEOMAN said:


> BTW, I expect MB is compatible with the eTrex lineup. What have you tried?


Yes, it is, I just checked the MB site. I've only had my eTrex Vista cx a month and I'm still figuring things out. I tried to load some GPS data on to Motion Based and it wouldn't load. Probably operator error. I was thinking at the time it was a Mac issue though. I'l try again. I've got NG Topo! and have been using that.

My wonderful wife gave me the eTrex for my B-day. I do a lot of off the beaten path backcountry riding (So. CO) and the GPS will be a great tool to have. Now I just have to get proficient with it.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

rocky rode said:


> Yes, it is, I just checked the MB site. I've only had my eTrex Vista cx a month and I'm still figuring things out. I tried to load some GPS data on to Motion Based and it wouldn't load. Probably operator error. I was thinking at the time it was a Mac issue though. I'l try again. I've got NG Topo! and have been using that.
> 
> My wonderful wife gave me the eTrex for my B-day. I do a lot of off the beaten path backcountry riding (So. CO) and the GPS will be a great tool to have. Now I just have to get proficient with it.


I have heard nothing but good reports on the eTrex. Let us know how you like it.

BTW, great wife!


----------



## CDtofer (Nov 4, 2004)

*Maybe not the best place for this...*

Sorry that this is off-topic but just wanted to say "thanks" Geo-man. Ordered a Dinotte light from you and you were great to deal with. Answered back quickly, did better by 5 bucks on a price match and then did five better when I actually ordered - because _he _saw it somewhere else for less. Shipped it out quickly as well.

Just thought it was worth it to post about the good service.

Thanks again,
Chris


----------



## homebody146 (Sep 18, 2006)

if they're distributing the cd at macworld now [as they in fact are], wonder why they won't allow us to dl it for three more weeks [trip to San Francisco would be enjoyble but expensive!]......certainly garmin's servers could handle the traffic.....


----------



## homebody146 (Sep 18, 2006)

if they're distributing the cd at macworld now [as they in fact are], wonder why they won't allow us to dl it for three more weeks [trip to San Francisco would be enjoyble but expensive!]......certainly garmin's servers could handle the traffic.....:madman:


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

CDtofer said:


> Sorry that this is off-topic but just wanted to say "thanks" Geo-man. Ordered a Dinotte light from you and you were great to deal with. Answered back quickly, did better by 5 bucks on a price match and then did five better when I actually ordered - because _he _saw it somewhere else for less. Shipped it out quickly as well.
> 
> Just thought it was worth it to post about the good service.
> 
> ...




What can I say except thanks to all of our loyal customers/friends.

Appreciate the words of support, Chris. We try hard to impress.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

homebody146 said:


> if they're distributing the cd at macworld now [as they in fact are], wonder why they won't allow us to dl it for three more weeks [trip to San Francisco would be enjoyble but expensive!]......certainly garmin's servers could handle the traffic.....:madman:


Interesting, Apple posts Job's keynote address the moment it's complete. The iPhone was available to order within minutes of his speech. Now, there's a computer technology driven company at work.

Don't know what makes Garmin tick except perhaps that all their web techies are in San Francisco and there's nobody to update the site and post the download...

Patience! Patience! (I have to keep telling myself that too!).


----------



## Zen_Turtle (Sep 22, 2005)

GEOMAN said:


> Interesting, Apple posts Job's keynote address the moment it's complete. The iPhone was available to order within minutes of his speech. Now, there's a computer technology driven company at work.
> 
> Don't know what makes Garmin tick except perhaps that all their web techies are in San Francisco and there's nobody to update the site and post the download...
> 
> Patience! Patience! (I have to keep telling myself that too!).


Would be nice if somebody so lucky to go attend MacWorld could post a link to download it. Apparently it is only 30 megs. Not to difficult to make a torrent or post it on somebody .Mac public area.... 3 more weeks to wait before download is ludicrous. :skep: 
ZT


----------



## slip (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi.

http://rubyurl.com/4FZ

No need to thank me. I'm just a man, like you. Pants. One leg at a time, etc.


----------



## Zen_Turtle (Sep 22, 2005)

slip said:


> Hi.
> 
> http://rubyurl.com/4FZ
> 
> No need to thank me. I'm just a man, like you. Pants. One leg at a time, etc.


You are THA MAN! 
Thanks!
ZT


----------



## alizbee (Aug 25, 2005)

slip said:


> Hi.
> 
> http://rubyurl.com/4FZ
> 
> No need to thank me. I'm just a man, like you. Pants. One leg at a time, etc.




Fantastic! Thanks!


----------



## Ben-O (Jun 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

I've been playing around with the Mac version for an hour or two.

I'm glad to have it!

At first glance, I expect Motionbased users will be _underwhelmed_. The Garmin to Mac USB interface seems to be the best part knowing that all the other Garmin firmware updates and map programs will be Mac-ready soon.

Let's hear some feedback!


----------



## Zen_Turtle (Sep 22, 2005)

GEOMAN said:


> I've been playing around with the Mac version for an hour or two.
> 
> I'm glad to have it!
> 
> ...


There seem to be several features missing from the PC version, and considering how long we waited (one year just now from the first announcement) I have to say I am disappointed.
The charts are a little useless if you can't browse the data with a cursor or analyze specific sections.

First look is not bad, but I know I want more.... soon. :arf:


----------



## socalenduro (Nov 1, 2006)

Chris130 said:


> GEO,
> 
> Any buzz in the grapevine about further Mac support from Garmin (MapSource, etc)?
> 
> Thanks, Chris


Anyone heard any updates?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

socalenduro said:


> Anyone heard any updates?


Currently, as I'm aware, Garmin has released a program called Bobcat that's in beta that can be used with Mapsource PC versions to put maps on your GPS, but first you have to do some intermediate step on a PC. The final release is in the pipes, and once it is, it will work without the pc intermediate step. Bobcat currently has some functionality limitations compared to mapsource topo, but at least it has some functionality.

Also, City Nav NA 08 and Europe 08 will be released as Mac versions sometime this year followed by the other map products.


----------



## socalenduro (Nov 1, 2006)

NateHawk said:


> Currently, as I'm aware, Garmin has released a program called Bobcat that's in beta that can be used with Mapsource PC versions to put maps on your GPS, but first you have to do some intermediate step on a PC. The final release is in the pipes, and once it is, it will work without the pc intermediate step. Bobcat currently has some functionality limitations compared to mapsource topo, but at least it has some functionality.
> 
> Also, City Nav NA 08 and Europe 08 will be released as Mac versions sometime this year followed by the other map products.


Thanks
Im about at the point of buying an old laptop, just to upload maps to my GPS. I assume that this new program will still only be for Intel Macs?


----------



## GFisher2001 (Mar 16, 2006)

So as a Mac user would I not be able to load maps onto the eTrex? Would I be able to do turn by turn and to download tracks ridden and apply over a map(with data such as speed/alt)?

With the City Nav 08 not out yet on Macs am I SOL until its released? If thats the case I will HAVE to wait until these are released before buying the eTrex HCx. Maybe by then the price will have come down some and/or they'll have new comparably priced models with new features.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Garmin has a whole section of their site dedicated to their mac support (current and future). I think it's something like www8.garmin.com/macosx or something along those lines. I don't own a mac and may not ever unless they drop their hardware prices a bit (especially if you want to upgrade a little over stock config), so I don't know all the details.


----------



## socalenduro (Nov 1, 2006)

am i doing something wrong? that link does not work for me


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

socalenduro said:


> am i doing something wrong? that link does not work for me


copy/paste it into your browser. It doesn't work because of the 8 after www and because I was lazy and just typed it instead of creating a link out of it.


----------



## socalenduro (Nov 1, 2006)

That one actually works I meant the other link.
the rubyurl link


----------



## socalenduro (Nov 1, 2006)

anyone have any type of update as to software that actually works well for Mac users?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Ascent is great, for one. There are others. I am "Mac only". Mac isn't an issue.


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

GEOMAN said:


> Ascent is great, for one. There are others. I am "Mac only". Mac isn't an issue.


Hey Geoman, I checkedout Ascent, and it is pretty nice. The training aspect isn't so important to me. I'd like to be able to download other's gpx files, edit the route or add waypoints, and then upload it to my etrex vista cx.

I'd like to have satellite / topo overlays the way Ascent has. Can Ascent do this? I know the garmin software for windows can do this. Is there a mac program that does it easily?

Thanks


----------

